# W's retirement



## choirmaestro (Aug 27, 2008)

I just had a funny thought - what ever will GW do after he's out of office?

We all knew that Clinton would write a narcissistic book, full of self-importance and fairy tails. But what will W. do? 

I don't think he could put a subject and verb together well enough to write a sentence, let alone a book. He's too toxic for any Republican or Democrat to get near him for at least a million years. 

My prediction: he once again goes back to something he knows - owning a football team. God help them...

Any other predictions?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

He'll probably kick back and enjoy the more than $1 million per year in retirement benefits.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*A more basic question*

How will he be able to tell that he's retired?


----------



## choirmaestro (Aug 27, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> How will he be able to tell that he's retired?


I'm sure Karl Rove will get around to telling him eventually - Maybe when he's done spewing garbage on the unbalanced Fox News.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, even though W. owning a football team is kind of a far-fetched idea, since football is not even his sport, it'd be cool to see. You say God help that team, but when he was part owner of the Texas Rangers, they prospered mightily. 

He's toyed with the notion of eventually putting out a memoir, so I'd be looking for that within a few years. He also has a Presidential Library to work with, as well as talks of a foundation dedicated to freedom and democracy abroad. 

I would think his post-presidency will be something we're not used to seeing from the other exes (aside from his father): genuine and unpretensious.

As far as the fundraising, he's still gold the party in general and for more local congressional races. This election he raised mammoth amounts of money speaking at dinners for the RNC. While McCain couldn't use him, I think as Bush gets further and further away from his presidency, he'll be highly sought after again.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I heard someone the other day say that Bush was going to be the commissioner of MLB. I haven't heard this anywhere else, so I don't know if there is any truth to it.

I'm sure he would be better than Selig, but would he declare war on the NFL and NHL? :icon_smile_big: :devil:


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I heard someone the other day say that Bush was going to be the commissioner of MLB. I haven't heard this anywhere else, so I don't know if there is any truth to it.
> 
> I'm sure he would be better than Selig, but would he declare war on the NFL and NHL? :icon_smile_big: :devil:


Pick any baseball fan off of any street in the world, and that fan would be better than Selig. How did a man who obviously hates baseball end up as commissioner of the greatest team sport in the history of the world?


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

1. something about "spreading freedom" - although im not sure how effective he's going to be w/o a military 

2. "write" a book

3. clear brush 

in all seriousness, i think he's probably going to get involved in some sort of christian social work; maybe working with prison ministries, treatment of alcoholism, etc. anything having to do with the idea of personal redemption (not that he's trying to compensate for the last 8 years :icon_smile_wink: )


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A harsher future may be in store for the Commander in Chief. Sy Hersh has been saying for weeks that many Bush insiders have contacted him and told him, and I paraphrase: "you want to know about abuses and illegalities? Wait until January 20." It may all be smoke and nonsense, but who knows?


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

Lushington said:


> A harsher future may be in store for the Commander in Chief. Sy Hersh has been saying for weeks that many Bush insiders have contacted him and told him, and I paraphrase: "you want to know about abuses and illegalities? Wait until January 20." It may all be smoke and nonsense, but who knows?


im sure the paper shredders are running around the clock. nothing to see here folks!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If the three stooges ever got back into business, they would need someone to throw pies at.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

IMHO you guys are giving "W" a bit of a bad rap. As President, he has been forced to play a series of rather bad hands and, while frequently not playing them to the satisfaction of his adoring fans (the American public), "W" has also not always enjoyed the benefit of good counsel from his closest advisers. I for one, hope he finds contentment in and enjoys a restful and fulfilling retirement. Now should you want to discuss the future of the true "Demon Seed" of this administration, shall we talk about Dick Cheney's future plans(!)??


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> How will he be able to tell that he's retired?


Isn't that a paraphrase of a Dorothy Parker line?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

People will look and look and I doubt anything will happen. You will get the usual parade of sycophants who will abandon ship and run to sell their stories and rehabilitate their image like former Nixonites have done. 

I hope he does the classy thing like his father and stay out of the political limelight.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

choirmaestro said:


> I don't think he could put a subject and verb together well enough to write a sentence, let alone a book.


Although I didn't care for many of his political decisions, this notion that George Bush is dumb is the result of two things; his poor public speaking ability and a caricature developed by the media. Even Hillary Clinton has described him as a very sharp, witty man when he is away from a microphone and a podium.

Consider this, during his campaign against John Kerry, Kerry was constantly presented by the media as the smart one, the intellectual one vs. the dumb George Bush, something many in the general public bought into. Truth is they were both at Yale just a couple of years apart taking similar course work. So how did they do?

John Kerry has been described by just about everyone who knew him in college as a very dedicated student, spending much of his time in the library studying and reading. He was a serious student and a member of the debate team.

George Bush on the other hand partied all the way through Yale. He freely admits that he never passed a keg without stopping. His classmates have said that if you wanted to find the party, follow George. In other words, he did just enough to get by.

So how did the serious student measure up with the party boy? They both graduated with C averages, with Bush having a slightly higher grade point average than Kerry. Think about it, Bush partied all the way through college and still managed a higher GPA than the serious student who spent much of his time in the library studying. Bush then went on to earn an MBA from Harvard.

My point is not to defend George Bush per se, but to emphasize how different a public figure's public persona can be from who they are out of the limelight. It has nothing to do with political philosophy. Just because someone is smart doesn't mean you agree with their politics. There are a lot of smart people out there who I would never vote for.

A similar thing happened with Gerald Ford after he had a couple of clumsy mis-steps and Chevy Chase began his extremely funny impersonations of Ford on _Saturday Night Live_. Unfortunately this led to a caricature of Ford as a clumsy klutz, a characterization that many actually believed to be true. The truth was that Ford was a gifted athlete who started at center and linebacker on two NCAA National Championship football teams.

Cruiser


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

agnash said:


> Pick any baseball fan off of any street in the world, and that fan would be better than Selig. How did a man who obviously hates baseball end up as commissioner of the greatest team sport in the history of the world?


W was a former team owner and he obviously enjoys baseball, so he would be a good choice.


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> IMHO you guys are giving "W" a bit of a bad rap. As President, he has been forced to play a series of rather bad hands and, while frequently not playing them to the satisfaction of his adoring fans (the American public), "W" has also not always enjoyed the benefit of good counsel from his closest advisers. I for one, hope he finds contentment in and enjoys a restful and fulfilling retirement. Now should you want to discuss the future of the true "Demon Seed" of this administration, shall we talk about Dick Cheney's future plans(!)??


you are letting him off too easy. bush was the "decider." of course, a president relies on the advice he gets from his VP and administration. but at the same time s/he should be involved and knowledgeable enough to make an informed decision, as opposed to simply rubberstamping the decisions of others.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

choirmaestro said:


> I just had a funny thought - what ever will GW do after he's out of office?
> 
> We all knew that Clinton would write a narcissistic book, full of self-importance and fairy tails. But what will W. do?
> 
> ...


Edited to be more civil.

The people disrespecting the President in this thread are losers. He gave up 8 years of his life to serve the U.S. in the most stressful job in the world. He deserves a little more respect. I am ashamed that I even post at a message board that is populated with such ignorant blowhards.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*OJ played golf; W has bad knees*

He'll continue bicycling, gathering brush at Crawford, sleeping.

I doubt the public will want to be reminded of his presence, but he might surface at Bob Jones University and other places where he will avoid scrutiny. He'll probably continue to meet with the soldiers who lost limbs in his war and _try_ to explain how it was worth it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I read an article about dating. It said one of the biggest mistakes was talking about your ex.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I heard someone the other day say that Bush was going to be the commissioner of MLB. I haven't heard this anywhere else, so I don't know if there is any truth to it.


Funny idea, given that I've also heard that Condoleezza Rice's dream job is commissioner of the NFL.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

I second Gnat's post. He and his entire administration did a fantastic job with the many situations they were presented with.

I also agree with whoever said they'd like it if he stayed out of the limelight. I think he will do this, as I think it is his nature. 

I also disagree with the silly portrial of him being less than intelligent. I know plenty of academics who aren't good for much more than summarizing a book. Bush is one sharp guy, and is a hell of a leader, something that can't be taught.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

Kav said:


> I read an article about dating. It said one of the biggest mistakes was talking about your ex.


That's really funny. Oh well, there's hardly anyone I'd want to date on here anyway.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

well, besides a book and a library, he has already been recruited by his dad and President Clinton to help with their nonprofit organization.

He might go back to baseball.

I disagree that he is dumb - a poor public speaker, yes, but not dumb.


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

cenelson43 said:


> I second Gnat's post.* He and his entire administration did a fantastic job with the many situations they were presented with.*
> 
> I also agree with whoever said they'd like it if he stayed out of the limelight. I think he will do this, as I think it is his nature.
> 
> I also disagree with the silly portrial of him being less than intelligent. I know plenty of academics who aren't good for much more than summarizing a book. Bush is one sharp guy, and is a hell of a leader, something that can't be taught.


could you please explain this?


----------



## In Mufti (Jan 28, 2005)

I think George Bush will be happy to go back to private life. Unlike Clinton, he will avoid the spotlight and just try to have fun. He's made some horrible decisions, but he is basically a good man.

I am fairly certain that George Bush's image will be redeemed rather quickly by the bungling of the Obama administration.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm amused by all these so-called predictions of the Obama administration's failure. The man has not even taken office yet! He is the President_ elect_ right now. Why don't you wait until he starts the job. Until then, follow McCain's lead and WISH HIM WELL. I did as much in 2000 with W.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

a4audi08 said:


> could you please explain this?


The Iraq War was a just and necessary war and every economic policy Bush put in place was like gold during the longest period of market prosperity we've seen in post WWII.

While nobody can say for sure that Bush's policies were the reason the economy thrived like it did from 2002 on, I think we can certainly say his tax cuts aren't the cause of our current problem.

Usually--the way this game works is--you state which policies you disagree with and I refute your assertions.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

I list only those two because I take it those are Audi's major disagreements. Feel free to voice others.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

To Bush's list of successes you could add preventing another terrorist attack on our soil. Now that's a legacy I can believe in.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

That's exactly right. I think that is no doubt his biggest legacy.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I voted for McCain.

As for those who say that Bush's poor public speaking skills did not matter, public speaking is one of the most important things a president does. He was dreadful at that, and I while I'm sure he was at least an average college student, that says little, especially with his totally privileged background.

The Republicans should not have propped him up, and I hope that we don't get a lot of liberal nonsense that will take us back to the horrific economy of the Carter years that could have been avoided with even a reasonable attempt by the Republicans (who had their pass because of Monica Lewinsky) to put a qualified, truly educated and experienced person in that office.

I voted for McCain, because I see Obama as a liberal version of Bush, although at least Obama can speak well, although he can work a lot on the ers and uhs of yesterday's press conference, too.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Being a fluid orator is not all that important compared with actually conveying a message and connecting the dots so that Americans see why policy B confronts issue A.

It's not that big a deal if somebody has some ers and uhs and occassionally misspeaks or uses the wrong word. It's definitely nice to hear somebody who speaks eloquently, but it doesn't make or break one's ability to get a message across.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If done too clumsily, it makes the listener question whether the speaker really understands his subject.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> As for those who say that Bush's poor public speaking skills did not matter, public speaking is one of the most important things a president does.


I wasn't meaning to say that public speaking skills aren't important, only that this doesn't serve as an accurate measurement of a person's intelligence. Public speaking is simply a skill set that not everyone has, at least to the same degree of competence.

I also agree that skilled public speaking is desirable in a President, at least to a point. After all, Hitler could work a crowd with the best of them and perhaps the world would have been a better place if he had not had that skill.

But having said that, a successful leader generally needs to have the ability to inspire the people, especially during tough times. Churchill may be a good example of a somewhat ordinary politician who inspired a nation, indeed the world, with his oratory. The inspiration he provided was worth far more than his nuts and bolts governmental skills.

Cruiser


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Except for those first few*



Pentheos said:


> To Bush's list of successes you could add preventing *another* terrorist attack on our soil.


Do you see the problem with this sentence?


cenelson43 said:


> The Iraq War was a just and necessary war...


Really? What definition of just war allows this new claim? The Pope certainly does not agree.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

cenelson43 said:


> I second Gnat's post. He and his entire administration did a fantastic job with the many situations they were presented with.
> 
> I also agree with whoever said they'd like it if he stayed out of the limelight. I think he will do this, as I think it is his nature.
> 
> I also disagree with the silly portrial of him being less than intelligent. I know plenty of academics who aren't good for much more than summarizing a book. Bush is one sharp guy, and is a hell of a leader, something that can't be taught.


Bush is a good and decent man. While he is hardly a scholar, he is plenty intelligent. Since most Americans confuse verbal dexterity with intelligence, he has been vulnerable to the lie that he is less than intelligent. In my lifetime we have never had a president who was guided less by politics and more by his best understanding of what is good for our nation. History will assess his judgments. But today he gets zero credit for anything -- even the fact that our nation has not seen an attack on our soil since 9/11, something that virtually no one thought possible seven years ago.

I honestly wish Obama the best. I admit I cannot figure him out. Is he a transformational figure? An empty suit? A disciple of the vile Saul Alinsky? Is he driven by an agenda? Ambition? The man speaks in platitudes, pretty platitudes, but platitudes. Does he understand that Ahmadinejad is not simply a misunderstood person who means no harm to the Jews or us? Did he really mean it when he indicated that Russia's invasion of Georgia was Georgia's fault? I like his demeanor. It suggests coolness and confidence under pressure. I just can't figure out what is beneath his demeanor. But he is now my president (well, soon enough) and I certainly think we owe him support, and that includes the fair-minded assumptions with regard to his motives and love of country. Bush was unfairly treated by Dem partisans and their media accomplices. Two wrongs don't make a right. Give Obama a chance, and even when at times he fails let's at least appreciate how hard the job is, how little is in his control, and how much he wants to succeed -- for all of us.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I wasn't meaning to say that public speaking skills aren't important, only that this doesn't serve as an accurate measurement of a person's intelligence. Public speaking is simply a skill set that not everyone has, at least to the same degree of competence.
> 
> I also agree that skilled public speaking is desirable in a President, at least to a point. After all, Hitler could work a crowd with the best of them and perhaps the world would have been a better place if he had not had that skill.
> 
> ...


Indeed. One of the smartest people I know has a Masters (Carleton), a PhD (Harvard) and a JD (Yale). He cannot string two sentences together without stumbling, and is at best an uninspiring public speaker. Nonetheless, he is both wise and brilliant -- and a good fellow too.

That said, I do agree that rhetoric is an important political skill, and one the ancient Greeks understood can be and should be learned by trial and practice. A person not skilled in rhetoric is at a disadvantage in politics.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> In my lifetime we have never had a president who was guided less by politics and more by his best understanding of what is good for our nation. History will assess his judgments. But today he gets zero credit for anything -- even the fact that our nation has not seen an attack on our soil since 9/11, something that virtually no one thought possible seven years ago.


that about sums it up for me.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I wasn't meaning to say that public speaking skills aren't important, only that this doesn't serve as an accurate measurement of a person's intelligence. Public speaking is simply a skill set that not everyone has, at least to the same degree of competence.
> 
> I also agree that skilled public speaking is desirable in a President, at least to a point. After all, Hitler could work a crowd with the best of them and perhaps the world would have been a better place if he had not had that skill.
> 
> ...


LOL

Should we bring back the "Hitler" award???

Seriously, Cruiser, I know you were making a point and not aiming an epithet at anyone. I think the point you made about Churchill illustrates what was a huge weakness for Bush (and for that matter, Herbert Hoover, who was an extremely accomplished man before he became president and extremely intelligent and well-educated.)

Roosevelt really did no more to end the Depression than Hoover did, although at least he tried. What Roosevelt did, primarily through his communication skills, was to bring back hope. Hope can make hard times much easier to endure and encourage the kind of work necessary to get through the hard times.

I cringe to think of Hoover in the same sentence with Bush, though. Hoover accomplished so much more in his pre-presidential life that this is not a good comparison.

We need to get beyond ideology and get people who are more accomplished and experienced than Obama and Bush if we want our country to continue to thrive. I guess there was a period from 1870 to 1900 where the presidents were only average, and we survived that, I suppose.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Really? What definition of just war allows this new claim? The Pope certainly does not agree.


In the wake of the 9/11 attacks, an unstable regime like Huessin's that held itself out as having WMDs, let terrorists roam freely throughout its country, continually spit in the face of the UN, committed genocide, etc., could not be allowed to stand.

Any President who watched this happen without action would've been completely negligent. And by action, I don't mean returning to the UN for another resolution. A tone had to be set post 9/11, and Bush set the right one.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't think we will see Bush or Big Dick C. traveling to europe much after they "retire". There are a whole lot of people in Europe just hoping they will visit as they are prepared to try to have them arrested as war criminals using the same legal principals that allowed Pinchet to be arrested and indicted. There is apparently good legal precedent (sp:?) for this so it will be interesting to see what happens if they ever try.

As to Bush taking over baseball, as he has failed at everything he has ever done, that would be the end of baseball as we know it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe he'll write a book or someone willl portray him in a film.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Howard said:


> Maybe he'll write a book or *someone willl portray him in a film*.


Already happened.


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Although I didn't care for many of his political decisions, this notion that George Bush is dumb is the result of two things; his poor public speaking ability and a caricature developed by the media. Even Hillary Clinton has described him as a very sharp, witty man when he is away from a microphone and a podium.
> 
> Consider this, during his campaign against John Kerry, Kerry was constantly presented by the media as the smart one, the intellectual one vs. the dumb George Bush, something many in the general public bought into. Truth is they were both at Yale just a couple of years apart taking similar course work. So how did they do?
> 
> ...


The notion that George Bush is dumb is people having watched/suffered through his multitude of dumb decisions and actions. He'll become invisible for some time after his Presidency and then write a book, I'm sure. He will not during any of our life time's ever receive any kind of vindication of his disastrous Presidency. He is far more likely to be remembered as indeed our worst President ever who was completely incompetent and beneath the requirements of the job.

bimmerzimmer


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I cannot believe that a man could become the American president twice and be as stupid as so many believe.

As someone pointed out above, it is possible to be incredibly bright and yet completely lack the ability to speak coherently. As a professor, I know quite a few colleagues who write marvelous books and articles and are yet unable to hold a conversation. I myself when lecturing often speak ungrammatically and have, on occasion, mispronounced words and perhaps even made up new words. No one would, I hope, accuse me of being a fool.

W. profited from having a wealthy and well-connected father. This helped him get into a good prep school, and the best undergraduate and graduate degree programs. GHWB may have helped his son in his quasi-military career. His dad may even have helped him become a governor. But there are limits to nepotism. I suspect they stop short of the presidency.

I've often thought, in fact, that Bush's patois is a put-on, cultivated over years of shunning his New England upbringing for a Texas-size career.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

bimmerzimmer said:


> He is far more likely to be remembered as indeed our worst President ever who was completely incompetent and beneath the requirements of the job.


I think Jimmy Carter already has dibs on that. :icon_smile_big:

And I voted for him.

Cruiser


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just have to laugh at some of you guys. You have no idea how history will judge the man....you're just like the people who were bashing Truman in the aftermath of his presidency. Those people turned out to be some of the most shortsighted "historians". When the United States liberated Europe from the wrath of Hitler, most Americans didn't see the necessity of that. At the time it was happening, it wasn't even called the Holocaust, people didn't think it was any sort of atrocity. Only many years later did it come to be seen as the monstrosity that it was. 

It really just goes to show how wildly people's perceptions fluctuate in the short-term. In 2004, an unprecedented number of Americans came out to vote for Bush, after it seemed like everyone had already decided he was a dunce. It just went to show that while a few loud voices seemed representitive of the whole, there were actually plenty of quiet Americans who felt differently. 

You cannot know how history will judge Bush, b/c none of us knows how the Middle East will turn out. It's fair to say that none of us will probably ever agree on the rightness of his domestic policy. 

And by the way, with regard to baseball, Michael, if his ownership of the Rangers are any example, he'd be superb. As a business, they flourished on his watch.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

MichaelS said:


> As to Bush taking over baseball, as he has failed at everything he has ever done, that would be the end of baseball as we know it.


No, we dodged the end when MLB managed to avoid selecting George Mitchell as commissioner. The man had strong views on the DH. He wanted to expand it to the NL. Now that is a dope.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> No, we dodged the end when MLB managed to avoid selecting George Mitchell as commissioner. The man had strong views on the DH. He wanted to expand it to the NL. Now that is a dope.


Speaking of sports, and to slightly change the subject, when recently asked what he would do if he could change one thing about sports, Obama said that he would institute a college football playoff.

I didn't vote for Obama, but that is CHANGE that I can agree with and he has my full support on that issue. Of course that will be only slightly easier than solving the Middle East crisis. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Already happened.


That's right,Josh Brolin.


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Ultimately who really cares what this idiot does. Out of sight, out of mind is the best place for both him and his administration of imbecilic thugs. Maybe he and Cheney can get out their metal detectors and walk the beaches and parks searching for WMDs.

bimmerzimmer


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't hold back, tell us what you REALLY think. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

bimmerzimmer said:


> Ultimately who really cares what this idiot does. Out of sight, out of mind is the best place for both him and his administration of imbecilic thugs. Maybe he and Cheney can get out their metal detectors and walk the beaches and parks searching for WMDs.
> 
> bimmerzimmer


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=88260

I believe you and many others in this thread just proved this point, a mere two threads up.

edit: Oh, wait, there weren't many others as I said. It was just you. Multiple times. Spewing hateful foolishness.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I cannot believe that a man could become the American president twice and be as stupid as so many believe.
> 
> As someone pointed out above, it is possible to be incredibly bright and yet completely lack the ability to speak coherently. As a professor, I know quite a few colleagues who write marvelous books and articles and are yet unable to hold a conversation. I myself when lecturing often speak ungrammatically and have, on occasion, mispronounced words and perhaps even made up new words. No one would, I hope, accuse me of being a fool.
> 
> ...


Gee, Pentheos, I noticed that all of your messages on the thread _Biden's Prediction_ have been erased except where they have been quoted in other messages. Any idea how and why that happened?

Be that as it may, it isn't that Bush really is stupid...athough he acted stupid, indeed...it is that he was in charge as this country entered into a terrible downward spiral, whether he intended to or not.

Buzz


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

SlowE30 said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=88260
> 
> I believe you and many others in this thread just proved this point, a mere two threads up.
> 
> edit: Oh, wait, there weren't many others as I said. It was just you. Multiple times. Spewing hateful foolishness.


Hey, you're from Alaska! How's the Guv doing? Have her new threads showed up in the consignment store yet? As far as hateful foolishness, wasn't she spewing something about "palling around with terrorists," etc, etc, etc? You really shouldn't be spending time on here; we're counting on you to keep an eye out for the Russians and let the rest of us know when they're on their way.

bimmerzimmer


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

There you go again with the hateful foolishness. You are very mature for insulting me based on where I live. As an aside, did you know we actually scramble fighters pretty often when Russians enter and test our airspace? Fun fact.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr. Zimmer: People like you and Michael Moore make liberals look bad. Please just stop.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Mr. Zimmer: People like you and Michael Moore make liberals look bad. Please just stop.


Jovan. Thank you.

The nastiness from the people on the left and the right is possibly more destructive than the extreme political positions.

We'll never come back together to be a strong society as long as the hotheads are the loudest voices.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. I admit I should have simply exited the thread and returned to the real forum. With that, auf wiedersehen.


----------



## ZX758 (Nov 26, 2007)

George W Bush.....Great President or GREATEST President?!?!?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I believe that that Mr. Bush is moving to Dallas. I've heard rumors that he's looking for a house or lot on which to build in the Park Cities area. It's only a about a 2-3 hour drive from his ranch in Crawford. It makes sense given his library is going to be at SMU.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Jovan. Thank you.
> 
> The nastiness from the people on the left and the right is possibly more destructive than the extreme political positions.
> 
> We'll never come back together to be a strong society as long as the hotheads are the loudest voices.


Indeed. I'm a die hard, green-loving liberal and very critical of some of the decisions of W.'s administration -- that doesn't mean I support people saying nasty things just for the sake of it. Or very inaccurate, sensationalised, and biased "reports."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I'm a die hard, green-loving liberal


That's OK, you still seem like a good fellow. :icon_smile_big:

When I was a young fellow I was a far left leaning liberal supporting George McGovern for President. Thirty years later I realized that I was a slightly right of center conservative.

When I was a liberal I had plenty of friends who were conservatives and now that I am a conservative I have no shortage of friends who are liberals. It gives us something to talk about when we go out for a beer, but none of us ever let it affect our friendship or our respect for each other as human beings. We all love our Country and want only the best for her; we just disagree on some of the ways to achieve that.

I struggle with some of the anger and nastiness I see here. Of course I also struggle with some of the nastiness I see directed toward folks who don't dress the way some think they should so I guess if they can be that nasty over something that trivial, I shouldn't be surprised that it would get that way over politics.

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

He was in the Daily News this morning congratulating Obama on his win for president.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Jovan. Thank you.
> 
> The nastiness from the people on the left and the right is possibly more destructive than the extreme political positions.
> 
> We'll never come back together to be a strong society as long as the hotheads are the loudest voices.


I'm not sure nastiness is just confined to the ends of the political spectrum. Every scripture, sutra or treatise I've ever read about the nature of man confirms that anyone can succumb to jerkishness on just about any subject, on any occasion and at anytime. The net helps all this along because some damn fool forgot to put a restraint device on the "enter" and "return" keys when they invented the keyboard. 

I heartily agree, though, that as a society we could show better restraint when it comes to making a stronger nation and a better people. Times are really, really rough for a great many people right now and a whole lot less yelling and a whole lot more asking what can be done might be better for everyone.

And as Cruiser notes, it does seem possible to actually know and get along very well with people of vastly different political beliefs. :icon_smile: The common motivation of love of country and a desire for the best outcome for her are a pretty powerful things, something that can certainly produce a lot of heat and friction but need not result in incurable rancor. For myself, I value everyone I know and that includes actual communinists to a fine gentleman in France who is a die-hard monarchist. Life to me is much richer when there is so much diversity in it and certainly makes for good conversation.

Now as for Mr. Bush's retirement, he will indeed be spending some time in Dallas to tend to the presidential library. Mrs. Bush is an SMU alumna and has a great many friends in the Dallas area. From what I hear they will be keeping the ranch and are looking to get someplace in Highland Park or University Park. However, for quite some time the security concerns are going to be a problem like no other and this is apparently having a limiting effect on what they can acquire.


----------

